# Pooping Puppy



## soon2bVB (Feb 1, 2011)

Ok, so how can we get our 9 wk. old puppy to go POOP outside? He is constantly going inside, and he sometimes goes outside when we take him but he won't let us know if he has to go outside, he just goes on the carpet inside. It's so frustrating... any suggestions?

We sometimes know that he has to go outside by the puckering of his bum and quickly run him out and then he gets too distracted and forgets to poop... what to do, what to do??? (He's done well with peeing).


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

He's 9 weeks old? He's just a baby! 
He won't have full physical control of his bladder/bowels until about 6 months of age, give or take. It's just a physical thing, his body isn't developed well enough yet to have that control. In fact, his body doesn't even get the "I have to go pee/poop" signals yet. So, sometimes, he doesn't even know when he has to go, it just happens. As he ages, he'll start getting the signals from his body, understanding what it means, and learning to hold it. 
Think of it the way a human infant is.....they can't hold it, and they can't control it..... Oh, and at 9 weeks, I wouldn't be expecting him to tell you he needs to go, when sometimes HE doesn't even KNOW he needs to go! 

IMO, the best way to deal with this is management! Watch him closely when he's out and about with you. Don't let him out of your sight. That's usually when he'll squat and go. A good way to keep him always in your sight is to tether him to you with a leash. Watch for the signs and then rush him out! 

If you are doing something and you can't watch him closely enough, then crate him, so he isn't allowed to roam freely in the house, and squat and go.

Also, take him out more often than you think he needs to go. The philosophy is, the more often he is taken out, the more likely you will happen to have him out when he needs to go! Puppies usually need to go: after eating/drinking, after waking up (even from naps) after play/exercise. Other than that, I'd take a 9 week old pup out every 35-40 minutes.

You could try taking his poop outside to the spot where you want him to go. That may give him the idea.....

But, basically, take him out so often, and watch him so closely that he isn't allowed to have accidents. As you are doing that, you are also training him. Every time you take him out and say the magic words, he is absorbing and learning.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

It's really important that you watch him constantly at that age. I find it's easiest to keep them leashed all the time; either hook the leash onto something in a room your in or hook it to your belt. Take him out a LOT, like every half hour or hour, and take him to the same spot (keep the leash on) and say the same phrase (go potty or whatever) over and over til he goes. Dont let him wander around too much. The second he goes, praise like a maniac and immediately take him back in. If he doesnt need to go, take him back in and try again later. The pooping place should not be his play area. After awhile, he'll get to know what you expect of him. 
It takes time, about 6 mths of age, to be reliable, but you can avoid accidents in the house at this age by taking him out so often. Just because the accidents stop, doesnt mean he's completely housebroken, so keep taking him out a lot.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

I agree with the others.
Supervision is key. If you cannot be watching the pup he needs to be tied to your waist, in a crate or expen so he cannot find a place to go for you to find later. 
Do not punish accidents, because he can't help them and doesn't know why he is punished. (Not saying that you do this, but wanted to make you aware, just in case)
Make sure he is not free fed, feed him two to three times a day and on a schedule.
Keep a chart on your fridge: When he was fed, when he went out last, pee or poo, when he gets 'free' supervised time etc. This will help you get an idea of how often he needs to go and anticipate the need to take him out. When in doubt, take him out 

Take him out on a leash, WAIT. If necessary, WAIT SOME MORE..lol. If he's distracted just stand there for a bit and let him explore, sniff or whatever..when his body is ready, it will produce. Reward it. THEN let him have a bit of a walk or play session, make sure he pees again and then take him back in. 

Also, make sure you clean up well with a good enzymatic cleaner to remove all odour of the accident..you may not be able to smell it, but he will.

We also need pictures!


----------



## Yvonne (Aug 6, 2010)

He is a baby. Do not leave him awake and unsupervised. Take him out every single time he eats, drinks, and wakes up and in between. Tale them outside a lot and praise when they go outside. Basically by them getting praise when potty outside and by not letting them go in the house by watching the puppy constantly when it is awake and scooping it up the moment it shows signs of sniffing and circling to find a place to go you will show your puppy where it is to go. Do not put down paper or puppy pads. Do not leave your pup to wander all over un watched. Give it a small crate for sleep time and unsupervised time and it will learn to keep that space respected and clean and since homes are mush bigger it is up to you to be vigilant in watching the puppy and taking it out. It will be a while until the pup can say let me out please some faster than others.


----------



## soon2bVB (Feb 1, 2011)

OK. So another mishap, my fiance just came in 5 mins. ago from bringing our 9 wk old puppy to go "potty (pee and poop)" We knew he hasn't gone in a while so he was due to poop. Well he was out there with him on a leash for a good while. The puppy, would just sit down, eat snow or just walk around he wasn't showing signs of having to go. He brought the puppy back in, and my fiance hadn't taken off his boots and the puppy was in the corner taking a poop. My fiance was able to grab him and he pooped the rest outside. It's like he WANTS to poop inside... what do we do????? Ugh. It's wicked frustrating.


----------



## soon2bVB (Feb 1, 2011)

He keeps going back to the same area within the house to take a poop. Any suggestions? Are there any home remedy cleaners for this?


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Not home remedies. You need a biological enzyme cleaner like Nature's Miracle to fully get rid of the smell.

As to the incident you mentioned: I would wait for the pee, then take him for a short walkabout to try and get the bowels moving if waiting is not cutting it. If he still doesn't do it, back in and RIGHT in his crate, or do not remove his leash and let him wander. Five minutes later, back outside. It could be he is finding it too cold or otherwise uncomfortable to poo outside..(I just realized you are in Maine..I'm a Canuck East Coaster myself and housetraining in the winter is harder than other times of the year due to the cold). Keep working at it and prevent him from going to that same area in the house....and make sure his trips outside are HIGHLY rewarded.

If nothing else having a puppy forces you to develop a pooload of patience, keep working, you'll get there.


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

I walk them in a circle around me, repeating the 'potty phrase' over and over and over (it's really annoying sounding but it works). If he's just sitting or eating snow or whatever, wiggle the leash and say his name to get his attention. If you KNOW he has to go, crate him for a few minutes til you try again.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

I agree! Bottom line is...if you take him out, and he doesn't do anything, he shouldn't get any freedom in the house, he will just wander away and do it inside. So, if he goes out and and doesn't go, bring him in, put him in the crate, or tether him to you with a leash. That way, you can keep him in your sight, and when he starts sniffing and circling, or squatting, you rush him back out.

By the way, it's very common for puppies to get distracted when taken outside to pee and poop. There are so many things, smells, sights, sounds, etc. Use a leash and keep him in one area. Don't wait forever, if he doesn't go after 5 minutes or so, go back in, watch him like crazy, and try again in 5 minutes. Do this until you get him to go!

Nature's Miracle is great! We used it when we were potty training. But, now, for the occasional accident, we use a 50-50 mix of white vinegar and water. When we've used that, and checked later with the black light (that we occasionally use to check our floors  ) there is no sign of the spot!


----------

